
Show HN: LibStack – Better search for Node.js packages - monikgandhi
https://libstack.dev/
======
monikgandhi
This is monikgandhi, creator of LibStack. LibStack provides a search for
Node.js packages with data from NPMJS registry and Github so there is no need
to check both platforms. You get to know the number of stars, watchers, forks,
issues and downloads of a Node.js package all in one place. The app also
provides a coding playground so the package can be tried and tested in the
browser before it is installed. I’d love to hear your feedback. Right now only
Node.js packages with more than 1000 stars on Github have been indexed and are
searchable. Give it a try.

Links:

Home page: [https://libstack.dev/](https://libstack.dev/)

Search page:
[https://libstack.dev/#/search?query=lodash](https://libstack.dev/#/search?query=lodash)

Package page:
[https://libstack.dev/#/lodash/lodash](https://libstack.dev/#/lodash/lodash)

Thank you. Stay safe and stay inside.

------
thecodrr
Pretty useless. Can't even find my library called fdir. It has 14 releases.
What's the point of this?

